# If u want to feed your piranha live food~~



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

I believe most of piranha fans here are first attracted by piranha's killer instinct, that's how I got into this bobby~~
Lately, I have realize that feeding piranha live fish like gold fish/feeders are not good for their health in long term
and I started to feed them shrimp, fish fillet....
I know it's not as excited as feed them live, but it's good for their healthy. Now here is a tip for those who want to
get a little excitement on feeding your piranha, try different worms, like supper worm, fish like it, good nutrition and fun to watch~~
I feed my rhom probably 3-4 super worms a week along with fish fillet and tiger shrimp~~


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Where is the best way to find worms outside? I live in apartments, should I go dig in dirt/mud, grass or look on concrete?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Where is the best way to find worms outside? I live in apartments, should I go dig in dirt/mud, grass or look on concrete?


It is best to find worms when it has been raining alot. I find worms in my backgarden easily, as rain is just typical everyday weather in Britain. I just get a semi circle shaped spade and take like a foot of grass/soil out, i find lots of worms. I keep them in a moist shoebox with compost and banana peel. And then i slot the mud back in the hole.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

Malawi- said:


> Where is the best way to find worms outside? I live in apartments, should I go dig in dirt/mud, grass or look on concrete?


why don't u just buy it from the store? lol


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I live in oregon so there is lots of rain. So I will go take a look when I have some time. As for buying them, why would I spend money on worms when they are outside. They are probably healthier for the piranhas too.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Where is the best way to find worms outside? I live in apartments, should I go dig in dirt/mud, grass or look on concrete?


Moist areas or under big rocks and such. I prefer 24 nightcrawlers from walmart for $3.00.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> I live in oregon so there is lots of rain. So I will go take a look when I have some time. As for buying them, why would I spend money on worms when they are outside. They are probably healthier for the piranhas too.


Correction. 
You live in "Western Oregon" where there's lots of rain.
You guys get dumped on like there's no tomorrow.









We in "Central/Eastern Oregon" on the other hand... we get literally the same annual rainfall as Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> I live in oregon so there is lots of rain. So I will go take a look when I have some time. As for buying them, why would I spend money on worms when they are outside. They are probably healthier for the piranhas too.


Correction. 
You live in "Western Oregon" where there's lots of rain.
You guys get dumped on like there's no tomorrow.









We in "Central/Eastern Oregon" on the other hand... we get literally the same annual rainfall as Phoenix, AZ.








[/quote]
lucky u guys, we have snow here all the time and it's impossible to find earth worm outside~~


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I live in oregon so there is lots of rain. So I will go take a look when I have some time. As for buying them, why would I spend money on worms when they are outside. They are probably healthier for the piranhas too.


Correction. 
You live in "Western Oregon" where there's lots of rain.
You guys get dumped on like there's no tomorrow.









We in "Central/Eastern Oregon" on the other hand... we get literally the same annual rainfall as Phoenix, AZ.








[/quote]

Very true, but you get more snow than phoenix, AZ.









Im sure there are tons of worms, I just never looked or see them around.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's the deal with store-bought worms.

They usually pack 'em in newspaper... so you're gonna want to take them out of that and put them in with grass, lettuce or anything but newspaper.
You don't want to feed your piranhas worms who's bodies are all packed with newspaper.
Not good for the fish, not good for the water.

Maybe throw them in with some peat!



Malawi- said:


> I live in oregon so there is lots of rain. So I will go take a look when I have some time. As for buying them, why would I spend money on worms when they are outside. They are probably healthier for the piranhas too.


Correction. 
You live in "Western Oregon" where there's lots of rain.
You guys get dumped on like there's no tomorrow.









We in "Central/Eastern Oregon" on the other hand... we get literally the same annual rainfall as Phoenix, AZ.








[/quote]

Very true, but you get more snow than phoenix, AZ.









Im sure there are tons of worms, I just never looked or see them around.
[/quote]

Touche... one hella lot more snow than Phoenix!
But the 300+ days of full sunshine per year is nice.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I thought it was bad to use any insects (crickets, grasshoppers) or worms that are found outside to feed your piranha as there are many chemicals and other bad things that might be passed along to the fish. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

HighOctane said:


> I thought it was bad to use any insects (crickets, grasshoppers) or worms that are found outside to feed your piranha as there are many chemicals and other bad things that might be passed along to the fish. Maybe I'm wrong?


I would think the same. Being in the wild they are more likely to have parasites or a disease tha nstore bought. Perhaps not. I would rather jsut go to the store buy 24 crawlers for $3 and call it a day than spend who knwos how much time catching those things. Besides you have to do it at night hence nightcrawler lol. I think Im actually going to try this only one worry. Anyone try worms with a sand substrate? Im worried the thing will bury itself drown and then start rotting. Even store bought I would do as stated and put them in soem real dirt or some kind of compost. Healthy worm = healthy fish.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Here's the deal with store-bought worms.
> 
> They usually pack 'em in newspaper... so you're gonna want to take them out of that and put them in with grass, lettuce or anything but newspaper.
> You don't want to feed your piranhas worms who's bodies are all packed with newspaper.
> ...


Good point....I should have put that in. I always put mine in a styrofoam cooler with fresh ground soil so they can get some nutrients in their body!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah worms are great full of protien..id buy em just incase of any pesticides that the worms might have got in contact with.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Some LFS's sell dried crickets as well. I know my wolf likes them.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Some LFS's sell dried crickets as well. I know my wolf likes them.


Yeah, crickets are also high in protein.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

HighOctane said:


> I thought it was bad to use any insects (crickets, grasshoppers) or worms that are found outside to feed your piranha as there are many chemicals and other bad things that might be passed along to the fish. Maybe I'm wrong?


There is no avoiding it. Even the Canadian Nightcrawlers sold in the bait shops are collected on farms that are sprayed with pesticides, herbicides, and fungicides. So is the food you eat.

So far, I don't see any problems resulting from feeding wild-caught bugs and worms to my fish, -and I live in New Jersey!

I used to have a compost pile of leaves and grass clippings I collected that was so big, it would generate enough heat to produce worms for my aquarium fish and fishing in the middle of winter! Unfortunately, the guy who owned the land I had the pile on made me take it down.









As for Super Worms, mentioned earlier in the thread, they are good food for bigger fish, especially if gut-loaded with fresh fruit and vegetables. Some fish won't touch them, though.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Ibanez247 said:


> I thought it was bad to use any insects (crickets, grasshoppers) or worms that are found outside to feed your piranha as there are many chemicals and other bad things that might be passed along to the fish. Maybe I'm wrong?


I would think the same. Being in the wild they are more likely to have parasites or a disease tha nstore bought. Perhaps not. I would rather jsut go to the store buy 24 crawlers for $3 and call it a day than spend who knwos how much time catching those things. Besides you have to do it at night hence nightcrawler lol. I think Im actually going to try this only one worry. Anyone try worms with a sand substrate? Im worried the thing will bury itself drown and then start rotting. Even store bought I would do as stated and put them in soem real dirt or some kind of compost. Healthy worm = healthy fish.
[/quote]
I had a problem with worms crawling under my gravel, not under my sand.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I prevent my nightcrawlers from scurrying under the gravel by washng them in scolding hot tap water before putting them in the aquarium. This messes them up bad enough to prevent them from hiding from the fish.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

cobrafox46 said:


> Where is the best way to find worms outside? I live in apartments, should I go dig in dirt/mud, grass or look on concrete?


Moist areas or under big rocks and such. I prefer 24 nightcrawlers from walmart for $3.00.
[/quote]

i agree i buy my worms at walmart in the sports/fishing section.....i dont like touching though, my gf takes them out and cleans them and drops them in the tank for me. i hate worms. lol


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i just pick night crwlers in my backyard or at the golf course at night with my flashlight. At night the dew gathers on the ground and the big juicy monsters are sitting there to be picked. gotta be smooth or else you'lol rip them. Sure beats picking them then having to spend $3 for them


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

im from portland and never dig for worms, im a fisherman and usually have left over nightcrawlers, my Ps go crazy for them, like no other.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

are we talking about superworm as in the larvae to beatles (commonly used in the reptile trade) or night crawlers?


----------

